# Another question from the peanut gallery



## ftwthg19 (Mar 28, 2009)

I wanted to pick up another magazine or two for my glock 19 for target practice, but they seem a little high at the general stores. 

Are there any good discount places online that I could go to for magazines? I have a glock 19.


----------



## Thewrench1082 (Jun 27, 2009)

Occasionally Glockmeister has specials on mags. There's one now, mags are $23 plus shipping. I don't know how long the sale is though. www.glockmeister.com :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

CDNN has a sale on Glock 19 mags right now, too -- $21.99.

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/gl199mm15drf.html

They also have a $9.99 Internet Order shipping special going, with a free knife thrown in (both only good this weekend):

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/specials.html


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just got two KCI mags with a free mag pouch for $25 for my 19 a few weeks ago. They're pretty good mags, 15 rd, can't tell a difference between those and factories.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I actually find great deals at my local gun show. And you can haggle the price if buying more than one.

Good luck!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like gun shows for this type buying - you just have to know exactly what you want and what it's worth.

:smt1099


----------



## ftwthg19 (Mar 28, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> I like gun shows for this type buying - you just have to know exactly what you want and what it's worth.
> 
> :smt1099


Thanks for all the tips....I live in Fort Worth, and there is a gun show around here about every other weekend. I'll check it out. I also saved all the links for future reference too.


----------

